# Hindustani Music rhythms



## Vidheya

Hello everybody, I am Vidheya. I am learning Hindustani classical music, any one could help me where I can find rhythms online please? Thank you.


----------



## KenOC

Here's a starting point. There's more on scales and so forth than rhythms, it seems. Good luck!

http://raag-hindustani.com/Rhythm.html


----------



## millionrainbows

One of the best analogies for understanding Indian rhythm is to compare it to a string of beads. For instance, a raga might have 17 beats, divided 4-4-5-2-2. They like to string these units together in long sequences. This makes listening to Philip Glass more interesting as well, as these sorts of things occur in his symphonies as well.


----------

